# Temporary foster home for two cats needed



## Sjk89 (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm hoping someone can help me.

I have two cats, sisters, who are both 2years old.
In April, I have to move out of the rented house I'm living in and back I'm with my parents while I look for another place. This time I want to buy a house and at the moment there aren't any in the area that I am interested in and the last thing I want is to rush into buying somewhere. Unfortunately my cats cannot come with me because my parents have a very timid rescue cat who would not cope with two other cats.
So I need to find a temporary foster home for them, for a short time until I can find and buy a new house.
I've googled temporary foster homes but can't seem to find anything.
Does anyone know anywhere I can try or have any information that could help me please? 
Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Catcoonz has asked me to say she can help you, but she can't post anything at the moment as the forum keeps crashing for her.

She is in the Oxforshire area


----------



## Sjk89 (Jan 13, 2015)

Unfortunately I'm in Southampton so was hoping somewhere closer would be available so I could visit...
If nothing comes up I will definitely keep catcoonz in mind though.
Thank you for your reply


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you M2M, forum seems to work for me again now, kept crashing before.

OP, I am your side of Oxford, Newbury being 15-20 minutes away, but I understand if I am too far away, my offer will remain open.


----------

